# Cinema Paradiso



## themeworks (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## MOMA (Mar 16, 2021)

Such a great score, thank you for sharing this! Beautiful presentation!

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Franco (Mar 18, 2021)

The love theme of Nuovo Cinema Paradiso has been composed by Andrea Morricone and orchestrated by his father.


----------

